
Four days in the life of HN - pg
http://chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=ls&chco=ff7700,000000,ff0000,008800,444499&chs=680x300&chd=t:48,46,44,45,45,46,44,44,48,55,61,65,69,75,74,74,73,76,75,75,72,74,73,68,65,62,60,58,56,55,53,53,55,48,48,48,46,46,43,45,38,41,44,42,41,40,42,45,47,50,52,52,53,53,54,55,52,50,52,55,54,54,47,48,50,47,49,55,49,48,49,49,46,47,47,47,46,44,43,43,38,38,43,46,56,59,62,65,64,62,66,68,65,66,63,59,59,55,61,62,60,59,59,62,56,54,53,54,49,47,48,44,47,41,42,45,54,57,62,65,69,73,78,76,76,80,81,80,78,77,76,73,71,69,64,61,60|18,20,23,18,22,25,19,25,25,23,24,22,24,27,30,28,28,31,29,27,29,30,27,27,25,27,26,27,25,27,27,27,23,23,24,23,24,25,25,25,23,24,21,26,24,24,24,24,25,26,26,27,26,26,26,30,28,26,26,26,28,28,33,27,27,24,26,27,28,28,25,27,27,28,28,32,24,26,25,24,26,25,28,25,26,27,25,27,27,32,30,32,31,27,28,26,28,31,27,33,30,30,30,30,25,28,28,29,27,32,29,29,27,28,25,30,29,29,27,31,30,31,30,35,34,34,34,38,33,32,35,31,31,29,30,34,34|19,22,23,24,25,25,26,26,26,27,27,27,27,28,28,28,28,29,29,29,29,30,30,30,31,31,31,31,31,31,31,31,32,32,32,32,32,32,32,32,32,32,32,32,32,33,33,33,33,33,33,33,33,33,33,33,33,33,34,34,34,34,34,34,34,34,34,34,34,34,34,34,35,35,35,35,35,35,35,35,35,35,35,35,35,35,35,36,36,36,36,36,36,36,36,36,36,36,36,36,36,36,36,37,37,37,37,37,37,37,37,37,37,37,37,37,37,37,37,37,37,37,37,37,37,37,37,37,37,37,37,37,37,37,37,37,37|14,15,14,1,1,2,18,1,1,16,15,1,1,16,1,15,0,15,15,14,13,1,15,0,14,16,17,16,17,0,16,17,15,16,18,16,16,0,23,17,0,2,16,16,16,16,15,16,15,15,16,20,15,15,15,17,16,16,16,15,14,19,0,16,13,23,15,14,1,15,14,1,15,13,14,14,18,13,1,15,0,13,14,14,14,39,20,25,14,1,14,18,1,14,0,14,13,12,13,13,12,12,12,1,20,15,13,13,13,13,16,14,0,14,13,0,13,0,15,2,14,14,1,17,0,13,14,14,24,40,13,13,13,15,14,16,14|4,5,5,4,4,5,9,5,3,10,14,4,6,2,4,5,5,3,3,3,279,2,4,7,24,3,2,6,2,5,4,5,4,2,3,2,3,5,15,2,4,3,5,3,9,17,16,5,2,3,4,4,2,3,141,3,36,3,3,5,9,2,3,2,3,3,7,4,3,5,4,4,7,6,6,5,6,3,11,3,7,3,6,2,5,3,4,4,2,5,3,3,3,4,4,2,3,4,5,42,4,6,7,6,59,3,3,4,3,6,4,3,3,6,25,4,3,4,26,9,26,84,5,5,9,5,3,5,18,3,5,43,8,16,6,5,5
======
pg
This is a fri through mon inclusive. The sat was actually the day of startup
school.

Orange = requests/sec; black = memory used; red = % time spent in gc; blue =
median msec to serve an item page; green = median msec to serve the frontpage.
The last two are unnaturally spiky because I use a very narrow window (because
we use the same data to to drive our Leftronic screen at YC). So the blue
spikes don't represent anything that would have been observable to users.

The slowly rising gc percentage (red) is a sign of memory leaks. They used to
be a lot worse before Rtm finally tracked down the main culprit this summer.

We're now getting a bit over 900k page views per day.

~~~
skbohra123
any plans for monetizing ?

~~~
siculars
HN is sort of a loss leader for ycombinator. Free advertising for all the YC
comings and goings. HN is the leader in mindshare amongst those interested in
startups, startup technology and startup culture and (obviously) startup news.

~~~
pclark
also job postings

------
619Cloud
I want to spend a few hours and get the Hummingbird realtime scrolling
visualization implemented. See the demo at (required HTML5 browser such as
Chrome/Safari).

<http://demo.hummingbirdstats.com/>

------
ed
If only you had applications to read more often. HN would get cool stuff like
this all year round :)

------
dools
So either a) hackers work less on Saturdays and Sundays or b) hackers work
more on things they're REALLY INTERESTED IN on Saturdays and Sundays ;)

~~~
Mithrandir
In "The Hacker Ethic", there is an allegory used describing how hackers work
that uses Sundays and Fridays as the example:

<http://preview.tinyurl.com/2ecd9b8> (Google Books)

<http://slashdot.org/books/01/03/06/1751250.shtml> (Slashdot review)

~~~
cosgroveb
I have a hard time taking this book seriously since in the preview the author
while focused on Christianity and the Protestant Work Ethic says that Christ
"Rises to His rest in Heaven" on a Sunday conflating the Resurrection (on a
Sunday) with the Ascension (on a Thursday).

Minor quibble in the grand scheme of things, I know!

------
rottencupcakes
How substantially modified is Hacker News code base from news.arc in arc 3.1?

What parts have been modified / extended?

~~~
pmarin
<http://arclanguage.org/item?id=12468>

